# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Aurga, smart camera, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

"Aurga - Smart Camera Assistant & Personal Cloud Storage" on Kickstarter

Founder and CEO - Phoenix Chen

----------


## Airicist

Aurga - smart DSLR assistant & personal cloud storage

Published on Jan 31, 2018




> Aurga allows you to control of your DSLR remotely, capture amazing images in any condition and share instantly.

----------

